# First goat kidding, and hubby is out of town. What are the odds? 100%



## gingit (Feb 26, 2012)

My hubby is leaving town in a few days, and we have (at least) 4 pregnant goats. 2 seem to be almost there, especially one of them.
We brought them into the "maternity ward" and I am checking on them. 
Can one of you - the experienced ones tell me if she looks like she'll kid within the next 2 weeks? Her belly was very wide, a few days ago it almost 'sunk" and she can barely walk.
It's the one on the left - facing the camera




And on the right with back to camera




Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 26, 2012)

I am not experienced enough to make a guess, but I can say that she has quite the udder forming! That's a good sign!

Good Luck with her.  Here's hoping for an easy and uneventful delivery!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

The best way to tell is if her udder suddenly gets big and much more firm than usual.   You can also check the ligaments just on either side of her tail (about 1 - 2 inches on either side of the tail.)  You can compare them to the other goat's ligaments.   They feel like two long pencils.  When she is just about to deliver, those pencil like ligaments will feel like they have disappeared or feel very, very soft.  Her back will suddenly look kind of bent at the hips and her tail may stick up in the air at an odd angle.  

Click here for some good pictures of what to look for.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 27, 2012)

Her udder looks like it needs to plump more, but that can change in just a 24 hours, I check udder twice a day and look for changes in plumpness.  

As far as, do I think she could kid in the next couple of weeks, Yes, I think that could be a possibility. 

In my experience, If all four does have been together prior to breeding and were exposed to the buck at the same time, they often kid with in just a few days of each other and sometimes even on the same day. The one exception to this seems to be young beginner bucks, they sometimes spend too much time with the same doe and miss the other does that are in heat at the same time, so they would catch them 21 days later. 



Don't panic and good luck.


----------



## Hillsvale (Feb 27, 2012)

her what not will also get swollen and pink up more... a bit of goo thrown in there and your set to kid.

We have lambs due (first set came Saturday morning) and my hubby has to go away as well.. at least you don't appear to haul water puckets in the freezing cold. Good luck


----------



## gingit (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks all for your advice.
Hillsvale, I am in South Florida. No freezing cold here ever. 

Something developed: The 2 goats that were not as big with smaller udders were left out in the yard while these were respectfully transferred to the maternity ward.
Well... My smallest goat, Aliza - a first timer delivered last night in the yard.

We saw her standing a bit in shock - smelling her one little one who was still wet.
The second one was born dead.

Hubby has not left yet. He built a few chambers in the storage room & we moved her with the baby to one of them.
She was a bit confused but ate well last night and then checked him out. I saw him sucking last night and again this morning.


Gadi - was born to Aliza & Tayish Feb 26, 2012


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 27, 2012)

Very cute!   Sorry you lost one.


----------



## gingit (Feb 28, 2012)

Here he is at 2 days old





He eats & looks healthy. He has yellow goo poop. Is it normal at 2 days old?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 28, 2012)

Awww how sweet.  The yellow poop is normal and will start to transition over the next few days/ weeks.  So long as it isn't loose and watery though.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 28, 2012)

Cute baby!


----------



## gingit (Mar 3, 2012)

At 8 AM this morning we checked on all the animals, and then I took hubby to the airport.


Here is what waited for me when I got back:






And also:





These are 2 different goats who both delivered today.

They just waited for him to leave...


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 3, 2012)

Pretty babies! They were just waiting on some privacy!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 3, 2012)

hahahaha...they are cute and their timing is funny...congratulations!


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 3, 2012)

Yup, you definitely have smart goats, they can read........The Doe Code.
Pretty Babies....Congrats!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 3, 2012)

that's how it ALWAYS goes!  Now you know next time to schedule leaving around kidding - that way you aren't there to worry so much 

Congratulations and PRETTY babies!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 4, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## gingit (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Three kidded, one (that I know of) to go.
I think she has some time, but looks like what I think doesn't matter to them...


----------



## poorboys (Mar 4, 2012)

congrats!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 4, 2012)

sounds like they are for sure in the loop with the "Doe Code." I know mine are, 3 of them kidding during the Super Bowel last year, that I really really wanted to watch, i ended up missing a friends party and sitting on a wooden chair in the living room in my barn clothes, running back and forth every few minutes. I saw maybe 1/3 of the game.


----------



## gingit (Mar 5, 2012)

Now I know where my goats learned this from.
BTW anyone here milks?
I am in South Florida, thinking about getting a couple of milking goats.
Hot & humid, but lots of fun! Which breed is the right one for us?


----------



## craftymama86 (Mar 5, 2012)

What funny timing! Sorry you lost one but what beautiful babies you still have to enjoy!


----------



## Ariel72 (Mar 6, 2012)

What kind of goats do you have now?  With the ears I was assuming there was some Nubian in their bloodline.  If it were me, I would try milking these just to see how it goes.  They could be good little milkers.  Next time you breed them you could breed them to a very dairy buck and improve milking that way...or you could just get more goats.  A lot of people on here milk their goats.


----------



## gingit (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply craftymama86 & Ariel72.

We currently have 6 girls & 1 boy. 3 just had babies from him.
I am practicing on one of the goats, the one who had the 2 babies.
We had 4 babies, all are boys. I have another one that is pregnant,  hoping for a girl. If she has delivers during March - she came bred and therefor babies will not be related to my other goats. Perfect!

What buck shall I get, in your opinion? I currently have a large Spanish male. 
If I get a buck that is smaller (shorter) than the female will he be able to breed her?


----------



## Ariel72 (Mar 6, 2012)

The buck you get just depends on your goals.  If you want milk goats then you have to decide if you want standard sized goats or mini's.  I love the Nigerian dwarf goats myself.  They are mini dairy goats and tend to be hearty, good birthers, with very rich high quality milk.  Give a lot of milk for their size.  I don't think there is a problem with small bucks and larger does.  There are plenty of mini breeds created by breeding little bucks to full sized does (If you have Spanish does you'd have mini Spanish goats.)  Doesn't seen to be a problem.  If you want full size goats you might be able to just use any of the dairy breed bucks (I would hesitate to breed to a large buck if your does are very small). Many people like nubians.  Me, I would research alpines.  Just make sure your buck somes from nice milking lines.  If you want meat and milk, there are always the culls and extra males.  You don't have to have a meat specific breed.  Just my thoughts.  Still learning myself.


----------

